# p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib fails to compile using Perl 5.16



## dougs (Oct 25, 2013)

As part of the weekly ports upgrading, I noted that FreeBSD had elected to go with 5.16 as the default version of Perl5. So after reading /usr/ports/UPDATING, I executed `portmaster -o lang/perl5.16 lang/perl5.14` followed by `portmaster -r perl5` which ended in /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062 crashing during recompiling.

I cd'ed to /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib and `make deinstall clean && make install clean`. Output as follows:


```
===>  Cleaning for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
===>  License ART10 GPLv1 accepted by the user
===> Fetching all distfiles required by p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062 for building
===>  Extracting for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
===>   p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
Parsing config.in...
Auto Detect Gzip OS Code..
Setting Gzip OS Code to 3 [Unix/Default]
Looks Good.
Up/Downgrade not needed.
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Generating a GNU-style Makefile
Writing Makefile for Compress::Raw::Zlib
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
===>  Building for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
/usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  Zlib.xs > Zlib.xsc && mv Zlib.xsc Zlib.c
cp lib/Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm blib/lib/Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm
AutoSplitting blib/lib/Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm (blib/lib/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib)
cc -c  -I/usr/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing    -DVERSION=\"2.062\"  -DXS_VERSION=\"2.062\" -DPIC -fPIC "-I/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE"  -DNO_VIZ -DZ_SOLO   -DGZIP_OS_CODE=3 -DUSE_PPPORT_H Zlib.c
Zlib.xs:625:5: warning: expression result unused [-Wunused-value]
    SvUPGRADE(sv, SVt_PV);
    ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/CORE/sv.h:295:47: note: expanded from macro 'SvUPGRADE'
#define SvUPGRADE(sv, mt) (SvTYPE(sv) >= (mt) || (sv_upgrade(sv, mt), 1))
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 warning generated.
rm -f blib/arch/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.so
LD_RUN_PATH="/usr/lib" cc  -shared  -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector Zlib.o  -o blib/arch/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.so    -L/usr/lib -lz         
chmod 755 blib/arch/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.so
/usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 -MExtUtils::Command::MM -e 'cp_nonempty' -- Zlib.bs blib/arch/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.bs 644
Manifying blib/man3/Compress::Raw::Zlib.3
===>  Staging for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
===>   p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree
Installing /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.so
Installing /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/Compress/Raw/Zlib.pm
Installing /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/autosplit.ix
Installing /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/Compress::Raw::Zlib.3
====> Compressing man pages
===>  Building package for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062
Creating package /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib/work/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062.tbz
Registering depends: perl5-5.16.3_2.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib/work/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.062.tbz'
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib.
mailfilter-root@/usr/ports/archivers/p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib#
```

lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.bs doesn't seem to exist. Suggestions on how to repair this? Reinstall Perl 5.16?

Running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p6 using a custom kernel.

~Doug


----------

